# Umbau zum Funkecholot



## ashtray (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich beschäftige mich nun schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem Thema Funkecholot. Da ich selbst kein Boot habe (und wohl in meinem Gewässer auch keine Erlaubnis zum einbringen eines Bootes bekommen werde) möchte ich mich im Moment nach Alternativen umschauen.

Auf carplounge.de gibt es diverse Echolote zu kaufen, die durch Auftrennen der Kabelverbindung und einbringen eines Senders zum Funkecholot umgebaut wurden.

Erhältlich ist zum Beispiel das Modell Lowrance X-4. Die Echolote sind dort sehr teuer und ich denke, das man den Umbau wohl auch selbst hinbekommen kann! 

Da ich alleine nicht über das komplette Know-How verfüge und mir nicht planlos ein Echolot kaufen und anschließend zerstören möchte, wollte ich den Umbau hier gemeinschaftlich angehen.

Hier mal die ersten Fragen die ich mir nun stelle:

- Welches Signale überträgt der Geber generell? 

- Sind die Signale analog oder in einer Form bereits digitalisiert?

- Habt ihr schon Ideen für Bauteile zur Datenübertragung?

Sollten Analoge Daten vorliegen müsste die Übertragung doch sehr einfach sein? Einziges "Problem" ist dann wohl die Auswahl eines guten und entsprechend starken Senders.

Achja: Einstellungen am Echolot über Funk möchte ich eigentlich nicht vornehmen. Der Automatikmodus genügt mir!

Ich bin gespannt ob sich das verwirklich lässt. Wäre ne starke Sache!

Gruß

Patrik


----------



## Hechty (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Umbau zum Funkecholot*

Hallo Ashtrey,

Erst mal kurz und knapp, ich baue/tune seit Jahren Echolote und Funkecholote. So einfach wie du dir das vorstellst ist das ganze nicht. In diesem Bereich ist es nicht einfach damit getan schnell mal was zu basteln.

Der Frequenzbereich liegt im Microwellen Bereich, jeder nur kleinste erhöhte Wiederstand, Magnetfelder, Induktion und Spannungsstörungen verändern Werte oder schränken Sendeleistung ein.
Abschirmungen müssen stimmen, Spannung und Sendeleistung berechnet werden und der Ohm-pegel angepasst werden. Alleine dafür brauchst du ein Oszi was bis in diese Bereiche geht.

Zudem ist nicht jedes Echolot für einen Funk Umbau geeignet ( Datensätze, Datenrate und was alles für Daten der Empfänger braucht spielen eine Rolle).

Du Speicher es oben ja an, das Lowrange kostet nicht umsonst soviel. Denn der Umbau ist Aufwändig. Zudem ist es in meinen Augen trotzdem nicht so gut wie das Smartcast  denn das Lowrange ist eigentlich kein Funkecholot und lässt beim Senden Daten liegen, und es können auch per Funk nicht mehr alle Daten genutzt werden. Wieso dann solch ein echo kaufen oder bauen wenn man es nicht in vollem Umfang nutzen kann.

Ich tune fast alles was es an funkecholoten gibt, und das rf15e ist einfach in Sachen Preis, Leistung und Qualität das Beste. Reichweiten bis über 700meter (mit Verstärker) und ohne bis 380 Meter sind kein Problem. 

Der Aufwand wird sich für dich nicht lohnen so etwas zu entwickeln und zu bauen. Alleine brauchst du auch Werkzeug, Material und Messgeräte. Und da fängt es schon an ( Oszi, micro lötstation, micro Multimeter, Feinmechaniker Werkzeug, usw...) 
Ich denke das rentiert sich nicht und ohne Erfahrung und Kenntnisse im Funk Bereich und Microwellenbereich läuft nix.

Aber ich helfe gerne weiter wo ich kann, wenn es Fragen gibt.


----------



## Thomas1985 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Umbau zum Funkecholot*

Hallo Hechty,

Ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen und gesehen dass du vom RF15e überzeugt bist. Ich habe mir vor einem halben Jahr ein RT3 mit diesem Funkecholot gekauft. 2. Hand. Mit dem Echolot bin ich aber gar nicht zufrieden. Reichweite um die 40 Meter, dann bricht der Kontakt ab. Das Echolot muss man weit nach oben halten dass man überhaupt Kontakt hat. Die Temperaturanzeite spinnt komplett. Und die Tiefenanzeige ist auch skuril. Bei einer ersichtlichen Wassertiefe von 2 Meter gibt er mir 20 Meter an usw. Also teilweise und kurzzeitig läuft es normal, aber die meiste Zeit spinnt es.

Da ich jetzt kein Echolotprofi bin weiss ich auch nicht an was das liegt. Batterien sind alle neu ausser der Geber. Kann hier der Fehler liegen oder bin ich im Besitzt eines Montags Echolots?

Wär super wenn Du mir helfen könntest.

LG

Thomas


----------

